# CUS - Customers Limited



## Lachlan6 (30 March 2006)

Shaping up nicely on the daily chart especially todau with the break of resistance at $0.28 (if only this stock was a CFD!). Today it broke on HUGE volume, another positive, whilst its into unchartered territory, hence sky is the limit. Low P/E of 10, looks to be well on the way up.


----------



## madison (22 July 2006)

Hey i too have a interest in Customers and think it should perform well. With a market cap of about $105million big investors will start to see it appearing on their radar... whitch is good for us.... let me know what you think.

cheers,
Matthew Ogilvie


----------



## lukentel (9 August 2006)

Hey
I've bought in and sold this stock on numerous occasions, its a good company which from what I can see has a lot of guys with experience etc.  They seem to be the type to follow thru with what they tell you they are going to do and they keep acquiring - i.e. they dont sit still.

(For those who dont know Customers, they own the largest non bank atm network in Aust so the turnover is based on non bank fees that you get hit for and there is also a future ruling re atm fees they are well positioned to handle)

Anyone else got any thoughts as (believe it or not) I'm taking a punt for this to hit to 0.40 by years end - or get taken over by a bank looking to expand its atm footprint in aust.


----------



## Bluebeard (29 December 2006)

Did a big deal. Anyone have a view. Whilst I havent done enough research, I do like the business its in. Anyway...if anyone has an opinion...greatly appreciated.


----------



## kerosam (3 December 2007)

just realised that those huge buying were from HHL.... and since they are value investors, i shouldn't expecting a huge chnage in price soon 

anyone still holding them?


----------



## Miner (7 December 2007)

I should not be posting this again from Bell site.
Any way BPS has recommended CUS as a buy at 17 cents (please careful on reading recommendation from any site and do your own research. Also you may see my post on BPS research on lifescience under PGL).
"The Australian Bankers’ Association (ABA””a peak body for the banking sector) has in the
last week written to the RBA stating that it cannot meet the RBA’s stated deadline for the
introduction of direct charging at ATMs of October 1, 2008. Instead, the ABA has stated
that it would implement reform by no later than March 3, 2009.
The ABA has blamed technology issues for dragging its feet on the reforms. It is unclear whether the reasons are legitimate or whether the ABA is seeking to stall proceedings."- EXTRACT FROM BP SITE.

Regards

Miner


----------



## jonnycage (22 September 2008)

these guys are starting to pick up again, and with the early
2009 change to process payments, should help income

any views ?

jonny


----------



## mrgroundwork (22 September 2008)

watching closely at the moment... march can only help...

if you think resources are dead and want a company with revenue streams that are fairly recession proof, then this looks the goods... people will always withdraw money from these ATM's...


----------



## jonnycage (16 February 2009)

slowy creeping up with the march deadline approaching,  but at 1.35 
cant say im buying more at this stage.  thoughts ?


----------



## jonnycage (11 August 2009)

well should have bought more way back at 1.35 now lol

at 2.50 and the chance of dividend next financial year,  cash income
keeps going up.   last got in at 2.16.

wonder when we will be able to margin loan against these guys ?

jc


----------



## jinx888 (14 August 2009)

jonnycage said:


> well should have bought more way back at 1.35 now lol
> 
> at 2.50 and the chance of dividend next financial year,  cash income
> keeps going up.   last got in at 2.16.
> ...




Nice ive been on these guys too, earnings came in above my estimates, revenue was on par, but they managed to cut down on expenses. Target price 3.15


----------



## brettc4 (15 August 2009)

I have liked the business model for some time and actually bought them when they were at this price quite some time ago, nice to have them back.

Does anyone have a feel for where they are with their payment system?

Brett


----------



## melons (20 October 2009)

Whats going on with CUS - they announce that they will start paying dividends and the share price goes down!


----------



## jonnycage (20 October 2009)

trading at 1.20 at the start of the year,  so closing at 3.20 aint so bad really.....  and now a dividend to boot

j c


----------



## jonnycage (15 January 2010)

after getting as high as 3.50, but to reality at 2.85,  picked up
a parcel more.   anyone else following ?

j c


----------



## jonnycage (30 August 2010)

dont know if many follow this one, but ive had some success with it.
got as high as 3.50 (very over priced)  nose dived lately to 1.80, still paying
dividend and growing.  thoughts ?

j c


----------



## white_crane (30 August 2010)

I noticed this one, but having been out of any practice recently, I did nothing and missed the boat.

I think the nose dive had something to do with the cashflow statement, where cash has gone through the floor?  Everything else seemed positive.


----------



## jonnycage (30 August 2010)

ive picked up a parcel at 1.80,  feel its all abit over done,  and notice
that the company is picking up a stack of their own shares at the moment
via buy back

j c


----------



## sptrawler (31 August 2010)

Customers share price is all a bit strange, they are back to what they were before the direct charging came into force. They ranged between 0.18 - 0.30c before they had a 1 for 10 consolidation. They haven't been able to really break that trading range even though they are now making money.
I sold out because they didn't seem to be going anywhere fast and Vic Government banned the A.T.M deployment in gambling establishments. I thought also with the $2 charge mums and dads would use eftpos at shops to get money


----------



## jonnycage (1 September 2010)

not only the company themselves buying up big in this stock at this low price, other large companies have upped their stack, im following suit

j c


----------



## jonnycage (10 September 2010)

cant help but still think this company is at a great price at present,  so continuing to buy at market.  j c


----------



## So_Cynical (12 September 2010)

sptrawler said:


> Customers share price is all a bit strange, they are back to what they were before the direct charging came into force. They ranged between 0.18 - 0.30c before they had a 1 for 10 consolidation. They haven't been able to really break that trading range even though they are now making money.
> I sold out because they didn't seem to be going anywhere fast and Vic Government banned the A.T.M deployment in gambling establishments. I thought also with the $2 charge mums and dads would use eftpos at shops to get money




So the CUS share price is getting smash because they lost there 'problem gamblers' clientele in Victoria...and i suppose with Wilkie in Govt with the greens etc that there's some expectation that further action will be taken re problem gamblers and ATM's. :dunno:

Is a 30% fall in the SP a bit of an over reaction? what's going to happen when they go ex dividend? not that 8 cents per share matters to much, big picture....how much can the pokies thing really hurt them? :dunno: surely there's enough (financially disengaged) gen Y & Xers to keep em going at $2 a withdrawal.
~


----------



## jonnycage (13 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> So the CUS share price is getting smash because they lost there 'problem gamblers' clientele in Victoria...and i suppose with Wilkie in Govt with the greens etc that there's some expectation that further action will be taken re problem gamblers and ATM's. :dunno:
> 
> Is a 30% fall in the SP a bit of an over reaction? what's going to happen when they go ex dividend? not that 8 cents per share matters to much, big picture....how much can the pokies thing really hurt them? :dunno: surely there's enough (financially disengaged) gen Y & Xers to keep em going at $2 a withdrawal.
> ~




great comments and my thoughts,  seems a bargan to be had.  over reaction,and seems to be little known enough for majorities to pick up on, which suits me fine!  jc

jc


----------



## jonnycage (16 October 2010)

hit 52 week low of 1.70 and cant help think this is undervalued.  im
buying at market.  anyone following suit ?


j c


----------



## Boggo (16 October 2010)

It came up in my scan as having reached a (DP) decision point after two perfect sell signals.

Although it has played out a significant pattern (if you look closely) I wouldn't touch it until something more convincing played out at the bottom.

(click to expand)


----------



## jonnycage (28 January 2011)

i still have time for this stock,  any other takers ?

j c


----------



## skc (19 May 2011)

What a thump! Down 30%.

I am always baffled how a share can open at $1.25 after the profit announcement and gets sold down in the first 15 minutes. I was watching it but unfortunately couldn't find any shorts for it.

I would have thought ATMs are pretty stable sort of business - but management has blamed everything from weather, weak consumer sentiments, rising cost of living, high fuel prices... What else? Did the royal wedding affect performance as well?

The announcement didn't actually seem that bad - NPBT of $16-$18m still leaves EPS of 8.3c after tax. At 90c that's a PE of 10.8. Obvisouly market is thinking that this is not quite the end of the downgrade cycle...

Probably worth a intraday swing trade to ~99c...


----------



## FrontRunner (19 May 2011)

This business will perish. The increase in Bank ATMs and the currently inability to withdraw from non-bank ATMs on 'credit' will assist. Can't see much certainty on future cash flows so won't bother with a DCF.

Would have been a nice short play skc..


----------



## notting (12 July 2011)

*CUS - Major positive move against braoder market yesterday-no media or news!*

After some depressing declines over the last 6 months Customers CUS a made 14% gain yesterday - Monday 11/7/2011.  I looked in the financial review, Australian, The AGE, the Herald and searched the net on Monday and could find nothing.  No media promoting it.  It was in such stark contradiction to the rest of the market that fell 1.5% and against it's current trend and the consumer/financial sector which also got smashed yesterday it stood out dramatically.
Interestingly it did a similar thing on Jun 16 it rallied about 8% (from memory against the market and sectors it occupies) which turned out to be *Taverners N PTY* increasing it's holding to just over 19%. On that day there was also a small article in the Financial Review talking about the fact that Maquarie had been looking for a buyer and the fundamentals were very compelling at it's current level. The article claimed management had been looking to Maquarie, who originally helped float it, for assistance given it's bad performance relative to it's strong fundamentals and very positive cash flow.
It was such a strong move against the market that I find it hard to think of it as being anything other than a strong signal that a move is about to be made on it.
It looks like it's about to open stronger again this morning after a shocker in global markets last night with worries about Greece and Italy all over the global media.  Someone knows something!


----------



## notting (12 July 2011)

*Re: CUS - Major positive move against braoder market yesterday-no media or news!*



notting said:


> After some depressing declines over the last 6 months Customers CUS a made 14% gain yesterday - Monday 11/7/2011.  I looked in the financial review, Australian, The AGE, the Herald and searched the net on Monday and could find nothing.  No media promoting it.  It was in such stark contradiction to the rest of the market that fell 1.5% and against it's current trend and the consumer/financial sector which also got smashed yesterday it stood out dramatically.
> Interestingly it did a similar thing on Jun 16 it rallied about 8% (from memory against the market and sectors it occupies) which turned out to be *Taverners N PTY* increasing it's holding to just over 19%. On that day there was also a small article in the Financial Review talking about the fact that Maquarie had been looking for a buyer and the fundamentals were very compelling at it's current level. The article claimed management had been looking to Maquarie, who originally helped float it, for assistance given it's bad performance relative to it's strong fundamentals and very positive cash flow.
> It was such a strong move against the market that I find it hard to think of it as being anything other than a strong signal that a move is about to be made on it.
> It looks like it's about to open stronger again this morning after a shocker in global markets last night with worries about Greece and Italy all over the global media.  Someone knows something!



I forgot to mention that *Taverners n* has a history of taking over companies.


----------



## notting (14 July 2011)

*Re: CUS - Major positive move against braoder market yesterday-no media or news!*

Today David Jones came out with a shocker and the retail sector has been spanked. This stock is usually smashed as hard or harder than the rest of the retailers when something bad happens.  It opened higher again today after the DJs news and has held it's ground.  Feel free to dispute me cause I wanna throw the full kit at it.  I'm usually too slow and these things usually happen fast if their going to happen after a move like that.


----------



## jonnycage (4 August 2011)

after being out of this one all together, at 85 cents im nearly tempted to play the game again

j c


----------



## notting (10 August 2011)

While the market was in free fall they quietly swallowed My ATM and bounced over 6%!!(they had fallen heavily prior, after the recent rally)
Perhaps they were hopeing the ACCC would be looking the other way!


----------



## notting (16 August 2011)

I was a little nervous that the swallowing of My ATM might have been a deliberate act of self poison.
Big spike in buying volume again today is making me feel a teeny bit better.
It seems to have constructed mount Everest(line) in July, come back down and rising again.
That's about as good as my charting gets.
Feel free to offer an opinion.


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2011)

Likely to be selling rather than buying volume.
WHY?
Because it is not forcing price to rise appreciably.
Indicating buying being overcome by supply.


----------



## notting (16 August 2011)

Thanks Tech.


----------



## jonnycage (17 August 2011)

happy to have gotten back in at 78 cents the other day,  see how we go

j c


----------



## notting (17 August 2011)

Awsome. Hope it can hold up, and up for you.


----------



## jonnycage (14 October 2011)

notting,   steady moving up again,  are you still following / trading ?

j c


----------



## notting (14 October 2011)

Yep, Still got it!!!
Not sure why it's showing such strength all of a sudden - 30% in 2 weeks.
This time there has not been a volume spike to accompany the sudden positive price action.
It seemed to form a base at 80c


----------



## jonnycage (14 October 2011)

good stuff makes us both, more then happy with current result
j c


----------



## jonnycage (17 October 2011)

trotting along nicely again today....  just broke 1.20


j c


----------



## notting (17 October 2011)

jonnycage said:


> trotting along nicely again today....  just broke 1.20
> 
> 
> j c




Just went into a trading holt
Dipped a little just prior too.
It's till Wednesday which means it will not be to refute rumors or respond to press - Significant.
Hope it's what I think it might be!!!


----------



## jonnycage (17 October 2011)

very interesting,  something in the wind!  

j c


----------



## notting (2 April 2012)

God Damn It!! No longer in it!
Cash offer!!  However, not a great price.


----------

